# feeling Engine through clutch pedal



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello guys I have a 2012 Jetta SE 2.5 with 17500 miles that was just serviced at VW. 

Love the car except one thing. When shifting gears and I press the clutch pedal down from 2k rpms and up I can feel the motor through the pedal. Basically the higher the rpms the more vibration and pulsation I feel through the clutch pedal.

Other then that it shifts perfect and goes into every gear. Any idea? Normal for the DMF? Dealer said they didn't feel anything abnormal. A GTI I drove didn't do it.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

My 08 jetta started doing that around 80k it did it on and off but never gave me a problem it was just annoying. I was told the same thing when I went to get mine checked out. I swapped my original clutch out at 110k and was told everything looked fine.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for your input. 

It is indeed very annoying. There has to be something to at least lessen the feeling. I was thinking maybe its worn mounts or the clutch line or the dual mass flywheel.

I need to test drive another 2.5 to see if it does it


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Infamous_VR6 said:


> I was thinking maybe its worn mounts


i would inspect the engine/transmission mounts; just to rule it out, you have less than 18k miles on it.

from what i can tell, i don't ever feel the engine through the pedal as you've described.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to test drive another 2.5 at the dealer and talk with a mechanic there.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

anyone else?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

did you test drive another one yet?


----------

